# Help me choose color on my odered Passat CC R-line.



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Help me choose color on my ordered Passat CC R-line.*

CC R-line which I have ordered and receive in beginning of july, I ordered with the color B lack Pearl Metallic. 
Now I wonder to change color, and those I considered including the Black one, are:

Black Pearl Metallic: Nice stylish color, but it is difficult to keep clean. 
At the same time I believe the color hides some black details on the Passat CC R-line.









Candy White: Beautiful color and detail comes well ahead on this. But I think this is also difficult to keep clean. 
Yet it is not metallic, but it may not have something to say?









Grey Island Pearl Metallic: Also a nice color I think highlights the details more than the black-colored. 
Nevertheless, this is a color I think last longer clean than the black one.









Light Brown Metallic: Same explination as the Island Grey.










Hoping for feedback/opinions on what color I should choose.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I love my Black Metallic, but my other choices would be White, Silver or Urano Gray.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would stick with Candy White or Black Pearl Metallic.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

IMHO. stick with brightest metallic colors:

Reflex Silver Metallic
White Gold Metallic
Candy White
Light Brown Metallic
Iron Gray Metallic

They show off the lines of the car best. I see the CC as a similar car to the CLS (as far as looks).

You can see here that the gorgeous car's shape is hidden by the black paint. Just my opinion, but you asked for it.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

I can recommend the Mocha Anthracite (which is still available in Europe, yes?)


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Candy white with tinted windows looks very fine.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

10CC said:


> I can recommend the Mocha Anthracite (which is still available in Europe, yes?)


Maybe. We have a color called Mocca brown pearl metallic. Belive that is the same color as yours?
You have a picture of your car you can post here?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CCLarry said:


> IMHO. stick with brightest metallic colors:
> 
> Reflex Silver Metallic
> White Gold Metallic
> ...


I drove 3 hours to get into a white-gold 6MT. So, you now know my opinion


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

CC R line said:


> Maybe. We have a color called Mocca brown pearl metallic. Belive that is the same color as yours?
> You have a picture of your car you can post here?


I think that's the same colour.

I don't have pics of mine, but http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5228958-Mocha-Brown-Pics-If-you-have-one...-post-it!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Best color that always looks clean:*

I've had blue, silver, red and gold colored cars, and a blue/black van. By far, the black always looked dirty, except the hour after I washed it. I also had a '76 black Z-28. Same story. Last year we bought a van (Routan) in white, and darn if it doesn't look good all the time. I sure didn't want a white car, but after having it a year and seeing how the dirt doesn't show, I would definately buy white again.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

10CC said:


> I think that's the same colour.
> 
> I don't have pics of mine, but http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5228958-Mocha-Brown-Pics-If-you-have-one...-post-it!


Thx. Very nice colour.:thumbup:
Is the car/colour diffecult to keep clean?


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

VWroutanvanman said:


> I've had blue, silver, red and gold colored cars, and a blue/black van. By far, the black always looked dirty, except the hour after I washed it. I also had a '76 black Z-28. Same story. Last year we bought a van (Routan) in white, and darn if it doesn't look good all the time. I sure didn't want a white car, but after having it a year and seeing how the dirt doesn't show, I would definately buy white again.


Agreed. My old car was white and always looked good. I have Reflex Silver now. Love the color on the CC Rline but I think the best colors that look good AND hide dirt are Candy White, and probably white gold. Anything else will show dirt (dark colors more than lighter colors). So, Candy White or White Gold. Good luck!


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Candy White...

That is what color my 2012 R-Line is and I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

pqerpqer said:


> Agreed. My old car was white and always looked good. I have Reflex Silver now. Love the color on the CC Rline but I think the best colors that look good AND hide dirt are Candy White, and probably white gold. Anything else will show dirt (dark colors more than lighter colors). So, Candy White or White Gold. Good luck!


I still want to see what a shadow blue r would look like


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

pqerpqer said:


> Agreed. My old car was white and always looked good. I have Reflex Silver now. Love the color on the CC Rline but I think the best colors that look good AND hide dirt are Candy White, and probably white gold. Anything else will show dirt (dark colors more than lighter colors). So, Candy White or White Gold. Good luck!


Thx. 
I also think this Candy White (option i have in white) is very atractive and cool colour.
But thought this colour also was diffecult to keep clean, but probably i`m wrong after all this good opinions on this colour. 
Would this Candy White "blast" faster since it`s non metallic?


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

Black is difficult to keep clean.....but it looks really sharp when it is!!


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

black, white, or silver are all great colors for the CC. One point that's not made is thus far is that you have to take into account the weather in the city you live. I think the white CC looks great in summer weather. The island grey looks better in slighty overcast and winter weather. The light hits the paint color a little differently depending on the weather.


----------



## NavyDoc (Apr 1, 2011)

BLACK


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Red.


:heart:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Black :thumbup:


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

This is my take om cc color:

For me it was hard to choose since this car's front end and rear end looks different depending on the color.

If you choose light colors, the front end of the car will look very good especially if you have sunroof. Candy white and white gold shows off the panoramic roof very well. front hood lines and bumper also look better in light colors. But there are other factors to consider: In a dark color, especially deep black pearl and mocha brown, When you look at the car from the side it looks more luxurious and cleaner because you can see the chrome trim around the windows clearly and that adds to the looks of the car. Rear end is also more cleaner in darker colors. But when you talk about r-line another factor comes in: tinted tail lights, they are fine on deep black or any other dark colors, but in light colors and especially candy white, they clearly stand out and give the car more aggressive look. My pick for R-line will be: 1-Iron gray metallic 2-candy white.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The Light Brown Metallic doesn't show dirt AT ALL!
_(I imagine the same with the White Gold Metallic as well)_

I like it, and I probably would've preferred Silver....but this color was something different & caught my eye


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 2012 Lt. Brown Metallic and like it! I toiled over all 4 colors you were suggesting and made my choice by going to the dealer and seeing a 2012 Lux with the Lt. Brown Metallic. 

The R-Line in that color would be different from the rest, everyone has white or black. Not bad colors but I like to be different.


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

After seeing two white gold metallic CCs recently, I am convinced it is the classiest looking color on a non-R-line CC, and I wish I would have chosen that color; however, they didn't have any on the lot when I went to purchase, so I chose my old standby color.

On an R-line, I would go with either black or candy white.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

kyle1 said:


> After seeing two white gold metallic CCs recently, I am convinced it is the classiest looking color on a non-R-line CC, and I wish I would have chosen that color; however, they didn't have any on the lot when I went to purchase, so I chose my old standby color.
> 
> On an R-line, I would go with either black or candy white.


I don't understand how they release the CCs. Like I said, it took me looking long, hard and far to find a white-gold 6MT. Since then, I've never seen another white-gold 6MT (in person). Everyone I see is either a Lux or dsg.

I know I could have special ordered, but that would have cost me about $4000. At that price, I could have lived with another color. Silver was easy to find in my area, but probably would have gone with white rather than spend the 4K.

I am really pleased with how my white-gold sport looks (click sig for pic)


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

CC R line said:


> Thx. Very nice colour.:thumbup:
> Is the car/colour diffecult to keep clean?


It's not too bad - just needs a wash every week or two.

Right now it's more of a light green from all the pollen we have, but overall it's pretty easy to keep clean and it shows dirt/dust/pollen a lot less than my wife's black Routan.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Problem getting Island Grey to my R-line order?*

Thx for all opinions.

Today i was with the dealer and told that i want to change the colour from Black metallic to Island Grey metallic. 
He agreed that this is a very nice colour, and the lines of the car is easier to see with the Island Grey Pearl Metallic colour we thought.

Problem was when we should put the colour into my order.
The VW system told us we could not get this colour on my R-line order. Ordinary CC we could get it.:screwy: 
He should check if we could manage to get the colour anyway.

If I not manage to get this Island Grey, I have two colour left to choose in.
Either Black Pearl metallic or Moccha Brown Pearl Metallic. The Brown one is after seeing it tru a link in a earlier post in this thread
.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

All of my VW's have been white. Having said that, dirt is brown so if you want to hide dirt get a brown car !


----------



## raks (Feb 14, 2011)

CC R-Line is not available in Icelandic Grey, same with Moonlight Blue, Night Blue, Silver Leaf and Urano
Grey.

But Icelandic Grey is a very nice color


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr Neon said:


> I have a 2012 Lt. Brown Metallic and like it! I toiled over all 4 colors you were suggesting and made my choice by going to the dealer and seeing a 2012 Lux with the Lt. Brown Metallic.
> 
> The R-Line in that color would be different from the rest, everyone has white or black. Not bad colors but I like to be different.


x2

I would've never looked or thought about "Light Brown Metallic" until I saw it in person....I was like "that's the brown!?!?" to the salesman

Me & my girl both fell in love with it when we first saw it


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*I will get Iceland grey on my R-line*



raks said:


> CC R-Line is not available in Icelandic Grey, same with Moonlight Blue, Night Blue, Silver Leaf and Urano
> Grey.
> 
> But Icelandic Grey is a very nice color


Yes, Iceland grey is a very nice color.:thumbup:
Yesterday i got mail from dealer that i will get Iceland Grey Pearl Metallic on my CC R-line.
And ofcourse i`m very happy with that.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i have the deep black pearl...and while its somewhat hard to keep clean...if you know anything about cleaning cars its not bad at all. not to mention the pearl in the paint is amazing! its got green and blue in it...

and black is amazing...

the light brown is...a nice color. just not a huge fan of brown...its nice and i'd probably own one if i had to but black beats it out for me. 

as for candy white...boring...its a nice white but i like paint with depth. and candy white doesnt have any

so i say i'd go black or go home lol


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Black never goes out of style.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

CC R line said:


> Yes, Iceland grey is a very nice color.:thumbup:
> Yesterday i got mail from dealer that i will get Iceland Grey Pearl Metallic on my CC R-line.
> And ofcourse i`m very happy with that.


if icelandic grey peral metallic is anywhere close to island grey metallic
you will not be disappointed. very easy to keep clean.










enjoy


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes sfccryder, think it should be much the same colour. Nice car you have by the way.
Sure you not have the Pearl metallic? See the picture i posted of the Grey Pearl Metallic looks darker then yours, 
but i think that could be the light causing it.


----------



## raks (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised that you managed to order an R-Line with Icelandic Grey, that is not possible in neither Sweden or Germany. Is the car really confirmed with the factory?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

raks said:


> I'm a bit surprised that you managed to order an R-Line with Icelandic Grey, that is not possible in neither Sweden or Germany. Is the car really confirmed with the factory?


The dealer told me that i should get the Island Grey Pearl, and they contacted the head office in Oslo, Norway to get it confirmed. 
If office in Oslo got this confirmed from Germany, i don`t know. Like you, I`m unsure and sent them a mail today to be sure it`s not any misunderstanding going on.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

crazywayne311 said:


> the light brown is...a nice color. just not a huge fan of brown...its nice and i'd probably own one if i had to but black beats it out for me.


Do you really think the LBM is really "brown" though?

It's got more silver in it then anything, IMO.
Looks like GM's old "Pewter" color to me


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Don`t get the Island grey color*

As i was a little afraid of, i don`t get the island grey color on my R-line.
This was a mistake from the start by the VW dealers in Norway. 
So now i have to find new again, and i still wondering about the light brown as shown here.
Or maybe Mocha Brown Peral, if anobody know that color?








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/VW_Passat_CC_1.8_TSI_Lightbrown.JPG


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Finally decided the color for my Passat CC R-line*

At last i decided to go for Light Brown Metallic.

A colleague of mine has a Passat CC with the color Light Brown.
He had the car at work this weekend, and I got to see the color of the car by both light and dark conditions. 
It was just amazing, and therefore I called the dealer on Monday and confirmed the color of my R-line to be Light Brown.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

you will not be dissapointed with this color. Mine seems to change thru out the day, and I get nothing but compliments. most people ask what color it is and when I say lt. brown, I get an odd look. Terrible name, great color. enjoy


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Thx jhawkcclux. 

Your car look really good, and as you say the name Light Brown don`t tell the real color of the car.
I would maybe call it champagne grey, but that`s really is no name of a color.
Anyway as many other colors, you need to see it in real life to justify the look of the car.

I have struggle between Black, island grey, Mocca and this one.
Believe i have done the right choice for me.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I have deep black....I regret that....never stays clean for very long. Get Island Gray, White, or silver.


----------

